# Sticky Fingers BBQ Sauce



## pacedawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Being from the North East and relocating to FL, I was excited to see all of the different BBQ sauces, marinades and so on in the grocery stores, etc. In Jersey the only sauces you could find are the big brand names like Stubbs, Heinz, Jack Daniels. In my local area here in central FL, I swear there are a thousand different types of rubs, sauces, marinades at each different store I have gone into. I try to find a new one every time but I think I have found my new all time favorite. . . Sticky Fingers Sweet Carolina and Original sauces are simply delicious. I usually like to make my own marinades and sauces just to try new things and flavors out but I have to say, the Carolina Sweet on ribs is out of this world and the original on Chicken superb. I haven't seen it mentioned on the forum and I had to throw my 2 cents worth in.


----------



## cassie jones (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Pacedawg,

Thank you so much for your recent review of our Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet BBQ sauce!  It seems you know good BBQ sauce and we would love to send you some of our Carolina Sweet!!!  Please contact me at [email protected]mgt.com so we can make this happen! Thanks again!  Have a wonderful day and happy Thanksgiving!  

Cassie Jones

Guest Satisfaction Manager

Office: 336-714-1526

Email: [email protected]


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Cassie Jones said:


> Hi Pacedawg,
> 
> Thank you so much for your recent review of our Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet BBQ sauce!  It seems you know good BBQ sauce and we would love to send you some of our Carolina Sweet!!!  Please contact me at [email protected] so we can make this happen! Thanks again!  Have a wonderful day and happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...



Cassie,

Thanks for the gift. I used it tonight for a pulled chicken smoke. Came out awesome. The sauce is a big hit with my family. 













image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## the smoke break (Dec 17, 2013)

That looks awesome!! AND it was really cool they acknowledged your compliments...even sending you some. That's rare these days. I guess I would have to ask them...if they're still watching...or you...if you know if it can be ordered online? From the looks of that...I'd love to try some for myself.


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, I just googled their site. It is www.stickyfingers.com. I can recommend the Sweet Carolina sauce and the Carolina Classic.


----------



## the smoke break (Dec 18, 2013)

pacedawg said:


> Yes, I just googled their site. It is www.stickyfingers.com. I can recommend the Sweet Carolina sauce and the Carolina Classic.


Thanks, pacedawg. Gonna look it up soon and try some. Looks great and we're gonna start featuring some commercial sauces/rubs on our FB page soon, so possibly a good candidate. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 19, 2013)

What's your FB page? The Smoke Break? What does it entail? I'll try and check it out.


----------



## the smoke break (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent you a PM...mostly because I babble a lot and didn't want to tie up this thread. Lol.


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 19, 2013)

Got it. Thanks. As mentioned, very cool!


----------

